# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Help, te dik en wil afvallen!!!!!!

## joie390

Hallo,

Ik ben 15 jaar en vind mezelf te dik. 
Nou heb ik gehoord dat als je zout met water oplost en je dat drinkt een overgeef-reactie krijgt.
Ik geprobeerd en het werkt. Ik weet alleen niet wat de gevolgen op lange termijn zijn, weet iemand dat???

Ik ga er voorlopig nog even mee door.

Graag jullie reactie... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik ben van mening dat dit érg slecht voor je is. Zoiezo constant overgeven is slecht voor jou én voor je tanden, door constant over te geven worden je tanden aangetast door het zuur. 
En dan mijn vraag, ben je echt wel te zwaar, wat is bijvoorbeeld je lengte en je gewicht? Heb je je BMI al uitgerekend, wanneer deze onder de 25 is ben je dus niet te zwaar, dus ook niet te dik.
Als je echt wilt afvallen moet je veel sporten (sportschool is effectief) en je voedingspatroon aanpassen, ipv slechte tussendoortjes bijv een stuk fruit nemen. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Veelvuldig overgeven maakt je slokdarm,maag,tanden etc kapot ... dit is écht het stomste wat je kunt doen (sorry voor mijn cru taalgebruik!), ook worden je maag en darmen zo 'lui' waardoor je uiteindelijk enkel maar véél dikker wordt.

Stop met die methode please en volg de tips van Sylvia in de post hierboven en/of lees de andere artikels hier op het forum (in de rubriek 'Gewicht' en de rubriek 'Welness en gezondheid' over goed en gezond afvallen!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd Agnes heeft gelijk.

Maar moet wel even zeggen, ik vind je er helemaal niet ongezond of dik uitzien op je foto's. Het gaat er ook om hoe jij je voelt! Maar meid, stop echt met dat overgeven hoor! En als 15 jarige vind ik dat je je helemaal niet zo'n zorgen om je figuur hoeft te maken, daar heb je de rest van je leven ook nog voor! Geniet lekker van alle kleine dingen om je heen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## joie390

maar toch, het helpt wel. ik ben in 4 dagen bijna 2 kg kwijt. maar, wat zijn de lange termijn gevolgen??? iemand die dat weet?

----------


## Sylvia93

De lange termijn gevolgen: Het kapotmaken van je Slokdarm, maag én tanden en nog wel meer. Je darmen worden na loop van tijd lui, dus wanneer jij hiermee stopt zul je waarschijnlijk nog wel 2x zo dik worden dan hoe jij jezelf nu al ziet.

En in 4 dagen 2 kg kwijt, sja klinkt logisch. Maar ga eens bedenken wat er gebeurd wanneer jij hiermee stopt, je kunt niet de rest van je leven lang je eten uit blijven kotsen. En doordat je je eten uitkotst, krijgen je darmen het idee: oh ik hoef niet meer te werken. Dus als jij stopt werken je darmen ook niet meer en kom je dus nog wel harder nog meer aan.

Als ik jou was zou ik hier echt mee stoppen... Je boekt hier echt geen vooruitgang mee, enkel in de tijd dat je constant blijft overgeven. Geloof mij ga je leefstijl aanpassen! Ga lekker sporten, lekker je energie kwijtkunnen! En hiermee boek je wél vooruitgang! Zo blijven de kilo's eraf. Met de manier die je nu toepast zit je je eigen lichaam alleen maar kapot te maken..

En dan nog steeds de vraag: Ben je wel écht te zwaar? De jongeren van tegenwoordig zien zichzelf alleen maar als dik, terwijl de meeste dit echt gewoon niet zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

Overigens, als je hier niet op tijd mee stopt kun je er nog wel eens een eetstoornis aan over houden.. En dat gun je echt niemand!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo joie390, 

Zoals Agnes en Sylvia zeggen; het is beter om je leefpatroon aan te passen dmv voeding en beweging.

Wat ik kon vinden over de schadelijke gevolgen van braken is:
Een van de belangrijkste schadelijke gevolgen van veelvuldig braken en misbruik van laxeermiddelen is het verstoorde elektrolytenevenwicht, met name een kaliumtekort. Dit kan levensbedreigende stoornissen in de hart- en nierfunctie veroorzaken. De vochtbalans in het lichaam kan zodanig verstoord worden, dat er zowel uitdroging als oedeemvorming optreedt. De toestand loopt nog meer uit de hand wanneer de patiënte bovendien vochtafdrijvende pillen (diuretica of plaspillen) gebruikt. De lading maagzuur die telkens bij het braken meekomt, leidt tot ontsteking van slokdarm en keel (pijn en heesheid) en aantasting van het tandglazuur, zodat het gebit een ruïne wordt. De combinatie van eetbuien en braken veroorzaakt soms een pijnloze zwelling van de speekselklieren. Een gevaarlijker gevolg is een plotseling uitzetten van de maag, met het risico van een scheur in de maagwand of het optreden van een maagbloeding. Uiteraard wordt de kans op het ontwikkelen van maagontstekingen vergroot.
(Bron; www.spreekuurthuis.nl)

Er zijn veel lichamelijke gevolgen die je (denk en hoop ik) liever niet wil hebben, dus stop met overgeven en probeer je leefpatroon aan te passen, dat is vele malen gezonder!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Joie390

Idd wat Luuss zegt klopt ook helemaal! Wat je nu doet is echt zonde voor je lichaam meid!
Je kunt echt beter gaan cardiofitnessen of iets dergelijks. Ik doe dat 3/4x per week en ben ook inene in een week 2 kg afgevallen, terwijl ik niet zozeer let op wat ik eet, en het ook niet doe om af te vallen (sporten is voor mij een manier om mn energie kwijt te raken).
En het voordeel van sporten is dat dit gewicht eraf blijft!!

----------


## Silvester88

Ik weet dat dit een oude post is, maar ik ben toch benieuwd of joie een betere manier had gevonden om af te vallen...
Ik maakte me een beetje ongerust als ik dit soort berichten lees.

----------

